
The biggest known RegEx? - turrini
http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pdw/Mail-RFC822-Address.html
======
the_duke
That is one nasty looking RegEx.

Email address verification has become a bit easier recently, thanks to unicode
support (IDNA [1]) and new TLDs.

Basically, you need to accept:

 _almost-anything@almost-anything_

[1] [https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3490](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3490)

~~~
lellansin
+1

